# NF: What did you want to be when you were a kid?



## blue moon (Jan 11, 2010)

What did you want to be when you were a kid? It would be interesting to see if our aspirations when we were young already gave some steer to our developing personality types.

I wanted to be a spy, who was also a writer, and who healed animals


----------



## Irulan (Aug 14, 2009)

I remember when I was 3 I wanted to be an astronaut. Then my mom told my friends and I got embarrassed for some reason. So I was like, "But I want to be a mommy, too!" And then I got even more embarrassed. I don't know why I got embarrassed, but it must have been traumatic because I remember it clear as day.

When I was a freshman in high school I was interested in oceanography and acting.


----------



## tisina (Feb 3, 2010)

it changed all the time (still does), but I wanted to be a singer, an actress, link, a vet, a filmmaker, a screenwriter, zelda, a graphic designer, a therapist, the scarecrow, a paranormal investigator.....various things.


----------



## Lilsnowy (Sep 9, 2009)

actress, psychologist, detective or writer. If I come with others, I'll probably add them. :')


----------



## Tophat182 (Feb 16, 2010)

tisina said:


> it changed all the time (still does)


All the time was every day for me. I never held on to an idea for longer than a week, except for wanting to be an inventor.


----------



## Ungweliante (Feb 26, 2009)

Under 10 - a volcanologist, a paleontologist, a meteorologist, a geologist, an archeologist, etc.

Over 10 - a vampire, a shamaness, a witch, a lycanthrope, an assassin, etc.


----------



## jdmn (Feb 5, 2010)

I wanted to be a pop or rock star!! I still want to be.. but it's not mt REAL interest XD


----------



## Garden (Jan 27, 2010)

I wanted to be Sailor Moon when I was little. =/

I think I also wanted to be some kind of inventor too, because when I was little, I tried make CDs out of paper and tried sticking them into my VCR, but my mom stopped me because she felt as if I was going to burn the house down. I also tried making clothes for my Barbie dolls by only using paper, and when my family and I went to a cottage, I would bring those Barbie dolls along to swim with... which failed.


----------



## Gabbi (Nov 12, 2009)

supermarionbros said:


> I wanted to be Sailor Moon when I was little. =/


I did too. I was so obsessed with her...

I also wanted to work in a day care center. From 2yo to 14 or 15, it was almost the only possible future I saw for me. I wanted to be a writer at some point, but my dad discouraged me.


----------



## TaylorS (Jan 24, 2010)

I wanted to be a doctor, biologist, geologist, neuroscientist, historian, or artist.


----------



## Irulan (Aug 14, 2009)

My brother (INFP? ISTP?) and I used to try to make robots when we were little. We thought we really could with just batteries and random things. Batteries make everything work, right?


----------



## mutton (Jan 21, 2010)

From the time I could talk till I was in highschool it was a veterinarian.
From there: mortitian, astrophysicist, opera singer, marine biologist, children's pastor, professional clown/puppeteer.......


----------



## wolfberry (Feb 14, 2010)

I always wanted to be a writer. That was it. From the time I first read a proper book by myself. 
My dad always wanted me to be a doctor (still does), and my mum wanted me to follow in her footsteps and be an artist (who on earth gives a five year old their own set of oil paints!). 
I don't think I ever really stopped wanting to be an author...but realism caught up with me, and now I want to do the one thing I always never wanted to do. That's languages. I do still think it's the easy way out, but it is something that I'm passionate about...well, as passionate as I can get about academics. I shudder to think that it'll be the kind of job I'll need several suits and an account at Toni and Guy for. I also stopped wanting to write so much because I didn't want to give away personal ideas and things- I wouldn't do well being a famous person. I am quite a private person.


----------



## Ungweliante (Feb 26, 2009)

mutton said:


> From the time I could talk till I was in highschool it was a veterinarian.
> From there: mortitian, astrophysicist, opera singer, marine biologist, children's pastor, professional clown/puppeteer.......


You know, you could always combine clown, children's pastor and mortitian :wink:


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

tisina said:


> zelda


That's soooo cute and awesome. I didn't know any girls that liked Zelda when I was growing up.


I wanted to be Robin Hood or some hero and save peoples lives in some way. Inspire people and feel like I made a difference. I might become a teacher within the next five to ten years, so in a way I will still be doing that.

I would like to come back and be an artist, poet, even a songwriter. I don't personally feel I have a natural gift for those so I stopped the dream. I still draw and want to get to painting when I feel my drawing is great, and poetry seems hard for me to get to grips with, I'm talking real syllabic, meter, and stress poetry, not teenage 'oh I wrote a poem and I don't-even-read-published-poets' poetry.

I also still have a crack at writing songs, though it's mainly a side thing I do, and sometimes jam them with friends and play at open mics. 

However I still only remember wanting to be Robin Hood as a kid, something when I was a hero. It took me till twenty one to pick a career, which I might not stick with. I didn't really think of jobs as a kid, and still don't very much, I am only thinking of it now because teaching seems like one thing I could actually do. Who knows, we'll see how it goes.


----------



## mutton (Jan 21, 2010)

Ungweliante said:


> You know, you could always combine clown, children's pastor and mortitian :wink:


Kill them with fright, send them to heaven, and then do the autopsy? What a great idea!


----------



## Ungweliante (Feb 26, 2009)

mutton said:


> Kill them with fright, send them to heaven, and then do the autopsy? What a great idea!


Your life is an occasion. Rise to it! roud:


----------



## Jingo (Feb 2, 2010)

I think I wanted to be a ballerina at first, and then I changed to paleontologist, then to a writer, thennnn to a marine biologist.


----------



## missred (Feb 17, 2010)

I wanted to be a farmer
also a war lord and a queen 
and a medicine woman/sorceress
and at some point an egyptologist
then an actress

im making a 180 back to farmer now 
although i do wish i had magic powers and kingdoms still


----------



## KateAusten (Feb 6, 2010)

The first thing I remember wanting to be was a fish. Then a mermaid. Then a bird. 

Once I realized I was stuck as a human I went through phases of wanting to be an environmental scientist, marine biologist, rainforest explorer, lawyer, novelist, starving poet, and travel writer.


----------



## sensibly insensitive (Dec 20, 2009)

Architect, cartoonist, Swimmer (came very very close), writer, doctor, chef...but I'm finally gonna be a paramedic woohoo!! :laughing:


----------



## Lord Xephere (Jan 20, 2010)

I wanted to be a variety of things as a kid. A news anchor, astronaut, satellite engineer, astronomer, painter, musician, and even a writer. The one thing I have always wanted to do since I was a kid was to be a broadcaster. I remember as a kid, making imaginary talk shows for fun using a small audio tape recorder. I was always obsessed with radio because my father was on the radio. 

When I was in high school , I started to develop a social anxiety as a result of being severely bullied, and I changed my mind, and wanted to be a sound engineer instead. I would always fantasize about being a talk show host, or dj. Now, in college I changed my major to communications, but unfortunately I still have issues with shyness that I have to work on.


----------



## wolfberry (Feb 14, 2010)

I have always envied those who had a vocation- they were particularly gifted at or _drawn_ to something. Your whole life is set out for you then! The problem with this life is that we are all geared towards Surviving. We should have moved on past that.


----------



## Traigo (Mar 1, 2010)

HAhaha I wanted to be a paleontologist/marine biologist/ people doctor. But mostly a paleontologist; I was OBSESSED with dinosaurs.


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

jtbeachbum said:


> I had no idea, still have no idea. I know some things I'm interested in, but have no idea on where to invest my time for the future. Maybe that's how it always will be. Time will tell.


 
I second that.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I wanted to be a weather woman because I liked maps and I always saw the weather people standing in front of maps...aww to be a kid! I've always been interested in the past, history, and different cultures so at some point I wanted to be an archaeologist. I was seriously into Geology when I was 11...I collected rocks and read all these books, I lost interest in that for some reason. Then I wanted to be a detective...not sure why. Now I just want to be an artist...I'm gonna get a design degree and work with comics and games; I really hope to be able to write and illustrate my own comic that i"m currently writing. I really want to promote my other art and music online too and probably do performances and art shows; I know ENFP's are pretty known for not being able to finish things and for also getting bored easily and switiching to different things, but I can do this!


----------



## nat2424 (May 3, 2009)

I wanted to be a kindergarden teacher.. but I think thats only because my mom was a teacher. I also wanted to be a veterinarian and a cop (the nice kind).


----------



## Efraim (Dec 10, 2009)

I wanted to be an astronaut/politician/knight/detective...


----------



## PoetOfDreams (Feb 20, 2010)

Doctor

I still do, but just not medical.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I'll admit at some point I wanted to be super agent...with all the gadgets like in those stupid kids movies...I wanted to go on missions and kick butt! I pretended to be a spy alot!


----------



## KateAusten (Feb 6, 2010)

queenofleaves said:


> I'll admit at some point I wanted to be super agent...with all the gadgets like in those stupid kids movies...I wanted to go on missions and kick butt! I pretended to be a spy alot!


I still fantasize about being this sometimes. I think I'd be good at it except I don't like getting shot at.


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 22, 2010)

A lawyer.....prosecutor to be exact. My favorite t.v. program is Court TV...watching live trials.


----------



## Preeb (Jan 13, 2010)

Years ago I wanted to be anything from a writer, to a ninja and a policeman... Now I have traded the policeman for historican and musician. :wink:
I seriously doubt the musician part though, but the historican-part is my goal, and the writing... maybe in a few years


----------



## GrimmTeather (Mar 3, 2010)

I wanted to escape from this country and journey across the ocean to visit the dinosaurs (true). I had this on and off for some time. I was convinced (after looking through an old encyclopedia/atlas) that they were on the islands (countries) far north. 
:mellow:I also had a dream of having a line of comics/cartoons or being a performer of some sort.


----------



## GrimmTeather (Mar 3, 2010)

queenofleaves said:


> I wanted to be a weather woman because I liked maps and I always saw the weather people standing in front of maps...aww to be a kid! I've always been interested in the past, history, and different cultures so at some point I wanted to be an archaeologist. I was seriously into Geology when I was 11...I collected rocks and read all these books, I lost interest in that for some reason. Then I wanted to be a detective...not sure why. Now I just want to be an artist...I'm gonna get a design degree and work with comics and games; I really hope to be able to write and illustrate my own comic that i"m currently writing. I really want to promote my other art and music online too and probably do performances and art shows; I know ENFP's are pretty known for not being able to finish things and for also getting bored easily and switiching to different things, but I can do this!


Do you mean like a graphic novel?
Ever thought of doing a picture book? I had a go and that was a good deal of fun.
I wanted to do the comic thing for ages but my attention span isn't great with the whole process. I have tried stream of consciousness comics and they work out well.


----------



## GrimmTeather (Mar 3, 2010)

Irulan said:


> My brother (INFP? ISTP?) and I used to try to make robots when we were little. We thought we really could with just batteries and random things. Batteries make everything work, right?


I remember doing this. Made a robot out of cardboard and put a battery in it.
Did a similar thing with a Ghostbusters backpack (cornflakes, cardboard tubes, battery).
The winner goes to the bicycle time machine that was powered by a tin of hot water though. *shakes own hand*:happy:


----------



## truevitality (Jan 18, 2010)

I still see myself as a kid.lol But when I was a younger kid, I wanted to be a vet, a ninja, a lawyer, or a poet.


----------



## abitsilly (Mar 4, 2010)

The older i get the more things i want to be. But for now i want to be a psychologist. To be honest even having a job would be nice but i am a snob so it can't just be anything. I thought of doing fashion design or animal care. There have been alot of blocking elements in my past, which is probably why i'm so all over the place now.


----------



## xGawdx (Feb 21, 2010)

entomologist... When i was younger it was the one absolute sertanty i had... or so i thought. Now, medical practitioner is well in my sights and being persued heavily.


----------



## MissMaja (Dec 26, 2009)

an actress, a singer, a lifeguard (too much baywatch :laughing a marine biologist 

and i'm still just a student :laughing:


----------



## redoxwings (Jan 14, 2010)

Ever since I was a kid I've wanted to be an archaeologist! History has always intrigued me and I suppose it always will.

Then... I got side tracked; First a paleontologist. I even memorized the different dinosaur types :tongue: 
After that I hit a hype for becoming a veterinarian... that is, until I actually realized the amount of blood involved, heh (I had very unrealistic expectations) ^^;

Somehow the archaeologist dream stuck on me, and now I've applied for uni in autumn in archaeology and conservation  I only have a rough idea of where I want to go with this in the future. Though one thing is for certain: I want to _explore_, and hopefully in other countries besides my own


----------



## abitsilly (Mar 4, 2010)

Did you dress up a goat in that picture lol. My friend is an archiologist and it suits her very well. I want to be a writer, I am not that good tho.
x


----------



## abitsilly (Mar 4, 2010)

OOh thats a little kid in that picture, it looked to me as if you put a wig and scarf on it. lol:laughing:


----------



## Zelemont (Jan 25, 2010)

Nascar driver, then jet pilot, then archaeologist.


----------



## tan64 (Mar 9, 2010)

I wanted to be an archaeologist, a phys ed teacher, cook, police officer, fireman, vet, donut baker. I sure didn't think I would wind up in a call centre .


----------



## Irisheyes (Sep 11, 2009)

I wanted to be a writer, vet, journalist, psychologist, and artist.


----------



## AnOddLittleBird (Mar 10, 2010)

Definitely an artist or writer. Fantasy ftw!


----------



## redoxwings (Jan 14, 2010)

abitsilly said:


> Did you dress up a goat in that picture lol. My friend is an archiologist and it suits her very well. I want to be a writer, I am not that good tho.
> x





abitsilly said:


> OOh thats a little kid in that picture, it looked to me as if you put a wig and scarf on it. lol:laughing:


 
Tsk tsk~ yeah that's me strangl- hugging it :tongue: What you said sounds more fun though, and now that you mention it, I can totally see it ahahaha

Oooo so you want to be a writer? Nice, do your best and hang in there  Anyways, it's good to work with something you really like, and I'm a firm believer that if you want something enough you can accomplish it! Just keep on believing you will, and _work_ towards it is my advice to you. If you're interested here's a pretty good site with lots of tips: Start Writing Fiction

Any particular genre you're especially interested in? 

Glad to hear she's found her "shelf"  It's an interesting profession, that's for sure. How did she like school? See, I'm trying to gather what information I can before schoolstart. Figured now that since I'm hitting the ripe age of 23 in a few months, I've got to get started, or else I'm gonna be a relic by the time I actually start working...>_>



So, I know I'm stating the obvious, but many NFs seem to have a special draw towards history and writing, more so than other types. This just goes to show we're not your average work-in-a-box-employees!


----------



## inservio uberfrau (Mar 13, 2010)

i wanted to be a philosopher, took a while to realize i can do that while doing something else as well :happy:


----------

